# *free photo edits!*



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have been really getting into photo editing, and will edit one for you free. Just post a picture of your horse, and tell me what you would like on it. For example you can tell me you and your horse/pony's name, or a color you like. Just comment below, and I will be happy to edit your picture!


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

You know you wan't to..lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

My horse Cody and myself. our colour is green. But do whatever you want with it!


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for the wait I will get it up soon just have to resize it.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it  thanks


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

No problem. He is a very cute horse.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Go for your life!! Their names are Banjo (bay) and Chucky (paint) if you wanted to add that in


----------



## MaxAndFroggy (Nov 7, 2011)

Heres my boy froggy do what you think is nice


----------



## MaxAndFroggy (Nov 7, 2011)

How do you upload a picture? im new to this..


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

This is my boy Dually, the day I got him. His registered name is Kit Down N Dirty if you want to add that


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for the wait. :lol: Your horses are very cute!


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Very cute picture! You two make a good pair.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

MaxAndFroggy said:


> How do you upload a picture? im new to this..


When you post a reply there is a paper clip at the top. Click on it, then click browse, pick a photo, and click upload. After that click the paper clip again and click on the saved picture listed under it. Hope this helps.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

very cute! thanks


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

cowgirlnay said:


> very cute! thanks


No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Could you do one of Silver or Love? There's pictures in my barn


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I decided to choose Silver. I just love this pic!


----------



## Ransomed (Jan 2, 2012)

do you have any other pictures you have edited that you can post?


----------



## chexylove (Apr 4, 2011)

This is Me (Savanna) and Tivio Dry Chex (Chex) and our color is lime/neon green


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is me and my horse Sebastian. For colors, I'm not too picky but I do like light blue and purple. If you want to do writing, maybe something like "love forever". Thanks so much. If it's not a good pic, just let me know, and I'll post a different one.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I really like the green, nice choice.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

This pic is just fine!


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks so much 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you, it's wonderful!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd love one. There's pictures in my barn.
Sir Success - 'Chinga' . 

Surprise me with colours, etc.  

Thanks.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

This is Hawkeye. if i could get a red/white and blue memorial kinda thing you would be my favorite person


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad everyone likes it! :lol: Here you go, hope you like it!


----------



## chexylove (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! I love it


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you so much! 
I love it.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

you can choose the pic you wanna do  his name is Ringo! have fun!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Please do me and Sapphire! Purple is our color.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry I have not got to edit your great pics everyone! My computer decided the start acting up I will get the up soon.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry it took so long! Hope you like it.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I loved this pic!


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

winstonsgrl said:


> I loved this pic!
> View attachment 89020



I LOVE this!!!! Thanks so much, it turned out amazing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

ringosmomma said:


> I LOVE this!!!! Thanks so much, it turned out amazing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad you like it. :lol:


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought purple loved really good with this pic.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

*looked* not loved lol


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a couple of riding today. Pick whichever you like better! Surprise me on colors too!  My horse's name is Buzz, his registered name is Jobins Diala Jet, and my name is Aly. Thanks!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

If you wouldn't mind.. This is Echo =) Do whatever you want. He really looks good with blue.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

It might take a little while before I can get the edits up. My computer has been acting up.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

It's okay! Take your time


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

He does look good with blue.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope you like it.:lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow. Thank you so much. I LOVE it .


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you guys like it!


----------

